# flying with a stuffy nose



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Okay, I know that people on MDC are generally against giving kids meds just to keep them quiet on a plane ride. But I am seriousl considering a dose of something for DS. For the last week, he has had a really stuffy/runny nose. No fever or other signs of illness and the snot is running clear (otherwise we would consider cancelling our trip). We are flying out tonight and I am concerned about his stuffy nose. I know that when I have a stuffy nose, plane rides are extremely painful... like stabbing a knife through the front of my face painful. So I'm considering giving DS something to help prevent pain from pressure changes. Although I'm not sure exactly what. I've thought about just plain old tylenol (well, the generic version anyway). But I'm also wondering if maybe something like claritin or benadryl wouldn't be helpful in drying up some of the snot. I don't even know if you can give claritin to a 2 year old (he'll be 3 in a few months, but he's also tiny for his age). And I've never given him benadryl before so I don't know if it will have the effect of hyping him up before the plane ride.

If it makes any difference, our flight leaves at 8:25 tonight, so he'll hopefully be falling asleep anyway (I hope I hope I hope... otherwise, we'll be dealing with an overtired toddler on a plane... no fun!). The other factor is that we have to drive 2 1/2 hours to get to the airport... so I don't know if all the travel will throw him off or not.

Anyway, what do you think? Tylenol? Claritin? Benadryl? Nothing and keep my fingers crossed?


----------



## Cavy (Aug 21, 2009)

I wouldn't feel guilty, you want to give him something for his comfort not your own convenience. That's perfectly reasonable.

I suggest Something with both analgesic and to dry his nose up a bit, in recommended dose.


----------



## stephck (Aug 28, 2007)

I flew with my daughter when she was congested and really pushed fluids on the way up and down. We nursed and I got her a new water bottle to sip on. I was totally relieved we didn't have any trouble.

As for medications here is what I know:

Cold medications are completely ineffective in young children so avoid.

Benadryl may decrease congestion and will most likely have a sleepy side effect (its a small amount of kids that get hyper, but there is that chance.)

Claritin comes in a syrup and is approved 2 and older--it is definitely an antihistamine targeted at allergy

related congestion and will not likely not clear up congestion from a cold.

Tylenol is tylenol, only provides pain relief, no effect on congestion.

Most oral medicines take about 30 minutes to be effective, so be sure to get the med in well before take-off if you want it to be effective...hope the flight goes well!


----------



## lovepiggie (May 10, 2009)

We have something called "Kidz Minerals Cold and Cough Relief", the company is Schuessler Tissue Salts. You can crush them and mix it with water, or just give straight...


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

I decided to call DS's pedi for a recommendation. He recommended Hyland's cold and cough... So when I went to go pick some up, I also saw complete allergy. DS hasn't really been coughing, but since I was worried about possible sinus pain... I got the complete allergy. I also got a children's sinus rinse thing. And DS did just fine. Thanks, everyone!


----------

